# Hello from Wichita KS



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT Shawn. Glad to hear you decided to join up. Post away.  I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

Hello SpaenyKS,

Welcome aboard... I am also from Wichita KS....

Dwayne


----------



## SpaenyKS (Aug 2, 2006)

DwayneR said:


> Hello SpaenyKS,
> 
> Welcome aboard... I am also from Wichita KS....
> 
> Dwayne


Any recommendations on ranges in the Wichita area?


----------



## sixfootunder (Aug 26, 2005)

Guess that makes three of us here locally
Glad you made it official and registered SpaenyKS.
I believe that you will become addicted as most of us are.


----------



## JustinKansas (Jun 22, 2006)

*More people from Wichita*

Wow....I didnt know there were more people from Wichita....Hey spaeny...i dont know of many ranges...other than inside the Gander Mt. If you find any, let me know so I can check them out too.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## twosheds (Aug 7, 2006)

*ranges*

I used to live in Ponca City, OK. I haven't shot any in Wichita, but there used to be one in Wellington.


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

> Any recommendations on ranges in the Wichita area?


 There are two ranges here in Wichita...

1. Gander mountain... 10-30 yards.
2. Dicks Anglers (E Kellogg, across from Lowes? about Kellogg and where 96 turns into Kellogg)
3. Don's Range (Which I have not been able to find yet) It is a private range, but may be public now. Last I heard, it was located at linwood park. Don used to own a Archery place called Archery Plus many years ago. (Great place to shoot before the tornado took it away). He has tried a few times to get another archery range open, but has not been successful. His Granddaughter is a national champ.

Us Wichita folks are going to have to get together!

Dwayne


----------



## JustinKansas (Jun 22, 2006)

*I agree with Dwayne*

I think that would be a great idea....all of us getting together sometime. I know that I could always use advice from other archers. Maybe we could put our heads together and find a place to shoot. I know a few people who own land down near Mullvane. If asked on the right day, they may let us put up a few targets. If ya'll are interested let me know, also, let me know what you guys would be willing to contribute, ie. foam targets, deer/turkey targets, etc
Justin


----------



## SpaenyKS (Aug 2, 2006)

*Wichita Archery Inc.?*

Has anyone made it out there?
http://www.geocities.com/colosseum/bleachers/7754/

also it sounds like Gander may be the only option for an indoor range. As I don't think the others will be around after August.

s


----------



## Okie1bow (Jul 26, 2006)

*Wichita !*



SpaenyKS said:


> I have leeched enough advice from you ATers over the last couple of months, so I have decided to register. I register in hopes of building the archery community and maybe, just maybe passing along some bit of information that someone could use. Once again I thank everyone who has contributed to this website, as it has made a valuable resource for a beginner like myself.
> 
> Keep posting.


Welcome SpaenyKS. Since I'm an Okie, but KU alumn I can say that I love Wichita; it's just like almost any city in Oklahoma, cold in the winter, hot in the summer and "gone" in thr spring!


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

DwayneR said:


> There are two ranges here in Wichita...
> 
> 1. Gander mountain... 10-30 yards.
> 2. Dicks Anglers (E Kellogg, across from Lowes? about Kellogg and where 96 turns into Kellogg)
> ...



Its dicks custom archery and anglers to be specific.. geez get it right! I am just playin, nice to see some semi local people on here. i am about 30-40 min south of you guys.


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

Hello SpaneyKs,

Wichita ARchery Inc, closed down about 5 years ago. 

It was located on 21st and about 153'rd WEST. The land sold and never opened up by the new owners.

A couple of JOAD's used to shoot there. 

That I know of , it has never reopened.

I know a JOAD used to shoot down south, but I havn't been to that range. I am guessing that is what this range is.

I only beef (with these kind of ranges) they are outdoors. And when it is 100 degree weather... I have a choice...5 dollars inside... 5 dollars outside... I know where *I* am going <g>.


Dwayne


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

> I know a few people who own land down near Mullvane. If asked on the right day, they may let us put up a few targets. If ya'll are interested let me know, also, let me know what you guys would be willing to contribute, ie. foam targets, deer/turkey targets, etc


 I own 3 acres of land between andover and Augusta just north of Kellogg. I have a tree stand up there, and I am setting up a range. My family owns about 110 acres about 1/2 mile from my 3 acres. It has a few tree stands up there too.

I have been using Phone books strapped together by banding material... Only problem is....they are HEAVY.

If you save your old phone books, I will strap them together for you...But you will have to carry them out....

I usually use about 20 books...10 on each side, 2 books wide.

Dwayne


----------



## sixfootunder (Aug 26, 2005)

*wichita*

Hey guys, nice to see that this thread has really tweaked some interest. 
There are several indoor ranges, only problem is they are very limited distances. Gander being one, Dicks Custom archery is another but they will soon be closing. 
I personally am a member of Wichita Archery, the dues are really cheap,
we have a new area on the south part of town, down by the river. 
We have both target shoots, up to 60 yards
also a 3-d course, what is nice about it is once your a member you have access to it anytime to shoot. The 3-d course is a nice way to change things up, the guys that I shoot with will go around the course and shoot for burgers. Always leads to a great compitition. We also have Organization Tourneyment shoots on the second weekend of every month. And usually a gathering on thursday nights. THis is always a fun get together. There is always something different cooking on Thursday nights. Last one I attended was Elk Tacos. THis also gives us access to a indoor range that is ran by the JOADS in town. If I remember right that costs $5 to shoot. So you can have the best of both worlds indoors and out. 

Myself and a few of the buddies will be shooting this Sunday at the 3-D tourney. 
Hope to see some of you out there. 
don


----------



## sixfootunder (Aug 26, 2005)

*wichita*

You will also find that there are multiple places around that put on great 3-D shoots, 
This past year was my first time shooting 3-D, so I am still learning the sport. But it is a great way to pass the time until the season starts. 
You will find some other tourneys at
august 27 2006 KS Hutchinson Salthawk Archery 
august 20 2006 KS PRATT NINNESCAH VALLEY ARCHERS 
september 10 2006 KS Kingman, Ks Southfork Archers 
plus clearwater just to name a few. 
you can find others at http://www.bowsite.com
http://www.3dshoots.com/
good luck


----------



## SpaenyKS (Aug 2, 2006)

Great Information! I will be in Dallas this weekend but hopefully I can make it out next Thursday. 

Thanks again for all the post and great information.
s


----------



## ksbuck (Aug 3, 2006)

welcome sir :darkbeer: 

i too am from wichita, there is getting to be quite a large number of us isnt there.


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

Hello Sixfoot,



> Dicks Custom archery is another but they will soon be closing.


 Are you sure about this??

Dwayne


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*Ranges*

fyi Wichita Archers Inc is not closed. In fact we are having a shoot this weekend! 3d. We still shoot field Archery! There is a joad program that is run by Jim mellinger. 
pm me for directions to the range..


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

> Jim mellinger


 A great man... excellent coach, excellent shot. He has my two cents any day... contributes to archery beyond any expectations out there.

DWayne (just my personal opinion).


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*Indoor Range*

forgot to mention that Wichita Archers have an indoor Range too. 
on l1645 south lulu. not exactly sure of that pm me and I will give you my phone number.


----------



## sixfootunder (Aug 26, 2005)

I was out at the pro shop that I frequent, B&R Archery;
We were talking, I had asked about the rumors of Dicks; he informed me that he originally had the whole business up for sale, now he is looking at parting the place out. One reason he knows is because he was looking into picking up the Hoyt business. 
By the way, a little out of the way but the guys are great at B&R,
They have always been excellent priced for the shop work; they stay competitive on the merchandise that they sell. Plus these two have a wealth of experience that they are more then welcome to share. They are the only ones that get my business, I have tried others, but non have treated me as well. 
They are still growing and a smaller shop, but they make up for it in professionalism. 
don


----------

